# Shtypi dhe politika > Tema e shtypit të ditës >  Zbulohet spiuni me i madh shqiptar i sherbimit sekret serb

## Cimo

Dosja e re ‘Ibar’ – UÇK ka qenë e formuar në Beograd

Eksluzive: Gazeta ‘Dnevnik’ boton në numrin e sotëm dosjen e re të ‘Ibarit’ nga Zajazi.

Formimi I shtabit të përgjithshëm të Ushtrisë Çlirimtare të Kosoves dhe kreu ushtarak I saj kanë qenë nën kontrollin e plotë të shërbimit sekret serb. Në takimin e mbajtur në një banesë afër Cyrihut nga 8 ( tetë ) emigrant shqiptar,, më së paku dy prej tyre kanë qenë bashkëpuntor të Shërbimit sekret serb, me speduonimin Ibar dhe Vujko, të dy nga Maqedonia, të cilët kane vazhduar bashkëpunimin deri në kohën e Millosheviqit, transmeton Shqipmedia. Gjithë ky sekret ka dalë nga dosja më e re të cilën e boton sot eksluzivisht gazeta ‘Dnevnik’ e quajtur ‘Ibar’ dhe bën fjalë për funksioner dhe udhëheqës te lartë të UÇK-së dhe e njëjta pritet ti dorëzohet sot komisionit për lustrim njëjtë siç para disa ditëve e bëri edhe profesori Shpend Lushi.

Sipas dokumeteve gjithnjë sipas ‘Dnevnik’ ky spiun njëkohësisht ka qenë edhe bashkëpuntor I shërbimit sekret shqiptar por me dijeni edhe të shërbimeve maqedonase të cilët kanë kërkuar vazhdimin e angazhimit të tij edhe pas viteve 90-ta.

“Ibar’ ka qenë I lindur në fshatin Zajaz dhe bashkëpunimi I ti me shërbimin sekret serb daton nga vitet e 80-ta me propozimin e bashkëpuntorit tjetër me pseudonimin ‘Vujko’, gjithashtu nga Maqedonia.

*Sipas gazetës ‘Dnevnik’ të cilët citojne dosjen në fjalë, bashkëpuntori me pseudonimin ‘Ibar’ ka qenë “ bashkëpuntori më produktiv dhe kualitativ që shërbimi sekret jugoslav ka patur ndonjëherë në rradhët e armiqve emigrant shqiptar”.*

Për më shume detaje rreth dosjes ‘Ibar’ gjatë ditës së sotme në Shqipmedia…



Shqipmedia

----------


## illyrian rex

Cili prej tyre eshte nga fshati Zajaz. Ne cilen pjese i bie ky fshat?

----------


## Cimo

> Cili prej tyre eshte nga fshati Zajaz. Ne cilen pjese i bie ky fshat?


Kerçovës. Per te mesuar me shume lexo kete teme: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...wpost&t=129396

----------


## illyrian rex

Cimo thuaje emrin bre burre e mos me dergo linqe, lol

Ja cka gjeta sapo e hapa ate link. Nje shkrim nga brari...




> nuk ka pas nevoj udb-a me pas spiuna ne shtabin *lpk-isto marksisto klosist qosisto milaimo zeko demaqo albino kurvist.. hamburg oslo-mynsheno zyriho-rognerist e gjenevo zadhanso mutavist e - 15 katsho pasulo qyloist komunikato fakso qlirimtarist*.


 :ngerdheshje: ...i forte, i forte  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Cimo

> Cimo thuaje emrin bre burre e mos me dergo linqe, lol
> 
> Ja cka gjeta sapo e hapa ate link. Nje shkrim nga brari...
> 
> 
> 
> ...i forte, i forte


Lehte e ke, 1 deputet ka nga Zajazi  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## PLAKU

per me shum dijeni rreth LPK-es enveriste drejtohuni arkivave ishe sigurimeso udb envero titiste, deri ne vitin 1990, qellimi kryesor i enver hoxhes ishte ndjekja e Nacionaliteve shqypetar, se bashku me nji qellim te perbashket me udb-en titiste i ndiqenjen organizatat nacionaliste shqypetare ne mergim. Sigurimi enverist me mjeshetri me tinezi rreshtoj ,shpifi patriota si Ibrahim Kelemendi dhe keto qe ceken ketu ne ate shkrimin em larete.
nese ka mbete naj komunist enverist ishe sigurimes,nese i ka mebete naj pike gjaku shqypetar,nese i ka mebete naj fije ndergjegje , duhet te dale hapetas te tregon per piselliqet envero-titiste qe ia kan bo Shqypetaris.
Shpiunet shqyptar ne radhet e LPK-es cdo shpiunellek e kan bo me uredhen te enverit per mes sigurimit famekeq komunist. Nji nder krye shpiunat sigurimeso udb, ishete Ibrahim Kelemendi, ai i di tana,ai di dhe kush i vrau Jusuf, Bardhosh Gervallen dhe Kadri Zeken, ai di kush e vrau Enver Hadrin,ai di kush i vrau shqyptaret ne mergim, kur shqypetaret hamendeshin se kush i vret,  aj heshte, tashe me romane e libra na del se ai i di vrasesit!
po ashtu na kujton se duhet te vellazenohemi te pajtojem te rivellazenohemi me shkiet njete si ne vaketin e enver e fadil hoxhes! jo me kote iu nguteshte shikaseve te thaqit te vriten ish udbashet shqipetar  qe i kishen pas oretak! Duhet te pyeten shikaset e hahsimit per keto sene e vene, e per tu pastru keto pune te pista duhet shtet e drejtesi, duhen shqypetar te menqem e trima, burra. prej si a vendos ai pushtet krimenel enverist ne Tirane e deri diten qe u shkaterru ishet ne pellemen e serbis titiste. Mevarej shume nga jugosllavet enverizmi ato vete e shpiken ate pushtet kriminel jo per te mire shqypetaris.
Kjo teme ashete e gjate e komeplikume, kerkon njerez te dijeqem per ti ra ne fije turpit envero-fadilo-titist.
shkau sa here qe ka bo kaspehane ne Kosove e Ylliride se ka bo vete, ka pase para rojen e vete udherrefyesit se ku duhet godit aty ku dhem me foret.  Shkau ne luften e dyte kasapehanet i beni me ndihemen e komunistave shqyptar, envero-fadiliste.
e njeta gje u perserit tashe ne vitet 90-ta. tashe shkaut i bjen mire ti qes te zezat e gjakut prishet shqypetar , Jo se i intereson drejtesia por ai korre sukeseset e veta ne te mire te vette e ne te keqe shqypetaris. ne Kosove sot ne krye te pushtetin kemi krye baneditat qe ia kan pri krimit  per interesa tee veta personale dhe politike te porosituna dhe te udhehequna nga nen toka nga qareqe ishe sigurimeso enveriste. ne Ylliride po te njetit monestra i kem ne pushtetin gruesko maqedono bullgar, keto monestra si ne kosove po ashtu ne Ylliride nai imponuan , nano, majko,milo,gjinushi,ruqi me-ta nen komanden e nexhit e te hysniut e te alis me ane te Ibrahim kelmndit drejtuan luften vella verasese ne trojet shqyptare .E majta e shqypenis e din se kush jan ne pushetet ne Kosove e Ylliride.

----------


## 2043

Sa lehte bini o shqiptare , nen kurthet serbe  :i ngrysur: 
Ajo qe kerkon Serbia, tani ne prag te njohjeve te kosoves, eshte te destabilizoje  Kosoven tone te shtrenjte
Te na beje armiq me njeri tjetrin.
Te hape mundesisht nje lufte civile ne Kosoven tone te shtrenjte.
Po pse more njerez:
Kaq idiote jemi ne valle sa te na percaje serbia me nje artikull gazete?
Turp e faqe e zeze per ate qe i boton ne shqip keto brockulla, e turp e faqja e zeze kush i beson kesaj prapagande
Vetem diskutimi i kesaj teme con uje ne mullirin serb
A e deshironi dicka te tille?  :i ngrysur:

----------


## Station

Bashkëpunimi me serbët dhe Serbinë është gjëja më e pa tolerueshme në Kosovë dhe këtë politikanët e dinë mirë.
Janë gati me dritë shkurtësinë më të madhe për përfitime partiake të momentit të akuzojnë kundërshtarin për njëmijë e një të zeza pa u menduar se ku del fundi.
Të njëjtën gjë bëjnë edhe politikanët në Shqipëri, ne gjithandej jemi njëlloj në gomarllëqe.
Se kur do bëhemi njërëz ne më në fund si gjithë dynjaja një dreq e di. :xx:

----------


## USA NR1

> Dosja e re Ibar  UÇK ka qenë e formuar në Beograd
> 
> Eksluzive: Gazeta Dnevnik boton në numrin e sotëm dosjen e re të Ibarit nga Zajazi.
> 
> Formimi I shtabit të përgjithshëm të Ushtrisë Çlirimtare të Kosoves dhe kreu ushtarak I saj kanë qenë nën kontrollin e plotë të shërbimit sekret serb. Në takimin e mbajtur në një banesë afër Cyrihut nga 8 ( tetë ) emigrant shqiptar,, më së paku dy prej tyre kanë qenë bashkëpuntor të Shërbimit sekret serb, me speduonimin Ibar dhe Vujko, të dy nga Maqedonia, të cilët kane vazhduar bashkëpunimin deri në kohën e Millosheviqit, transmeton Shqipmedia. Gjithë ky sekret ka dalë nga dosja më e re të cilën e boton sot eksluzivisht gazeta Dnevnik e quajtur Ibar dhe bën fjalë për funksioner dhe udhëheqës te lartë të UÇK-së dhe e njëjta pritet ti dorëzohet sot komisionit për lustrim njëjtë siç para disa ditëve e bëri edhe profesori Shpend Lushi.
> 
> Sipas dokumeteve gjithnjë sipas Dnevnik ky spiun njëkohësisht ka qenë edhe bashkëpuntor I shërbimit sekret shqiptar por me dijeni edhe të shërbimeve maqedonase të cilët kanë kërkuar vazhdimin e angazhimit të tij edhe pas viteve 90-ta.
> 
> Ibar ka qenë I lindur në fshatin Zajaz dhe bashkëpunimi I ti me shërbimin sekret serb daton nga vitet e 80-ta me propozimin e bashkëpuntorit tjetër me pseudonimin Vujko, gjithashtu nga Maqedonia.
> ...


seriozisht se besoj kete... sidomos (UÇK ka qenë e formuar në Beograd) eshte per mua qesharake
Pershendetje

----------


## derjansi

hajt se dhe pak edhe Adem Jasharin, Zahir Pajazitin e Fehmi Lladrovcin keni me na i qit spiuna te udbes 

turp tu vi.

----------


## ximi_abedini

eshte koha qe te dihet pse u vran komandantet me te dalluar te uqk pas shpine eshte koha te dihet pse u tradhtuan trimat e uqk ku shumica humben jeten neper prita duke u tradhtu nga shoket e tyre

----------


## drenicaku

> eshte koha qe te dihet pse u vran komandantet me te dalluar te uqk pas shpine eshte koha te dihet pse u tradhtuan trimat e uqk ku shumica humben jeten neper prita duke u tradhtu nga shoket e tyre


Ta duash atdheun eshte detyr mbi detyra te qdo shqipetari,e jo myslimani

----------


## USA NR1

> eshte koha qe te dihet pse u vran komandantet me te dalluar te uqk pas shpine eshte koha te dihet pse u tradhtuan trimat e uqk ku shumica humben jeten neper prita duke u tradhtu nga shoket e tyre


ketu plotesisht pajtona ximi.per kete mendoj pas lufte jane vrare si kjo e fundit ne Maqedoni

----------


## oraemalit

> seriozisht se besoj kete... sidomos (UÇK ka qenë e formuar në Beograd) eshte per mua qesharake
> Pershendetje


Kur vjen era diqka ka aty.

----------


## Rina_87

> *Sipas gazetës ‘Dnevnik’ të cilët citojne dosjen në fjalë, bashkëpuntori me pseudonimin ‘Ibar’ ka qenë “ bashkëpuntori më produktiv dhe kualitativ që shërbimi sekret jugoslav ka patur ndonjëherë në rradhët e armiqve emigrant shqiptar”.*


A ka qene bashkepunetor apo armik, se _dnevinku_ s'o shume i qarte!

----------


## murik

Ne per spiuna paskemi qene kampiona bote..

----------


## Llapi

qysh se paskum dit qe ky rrjet i spiunve serb na paska pas çlirue prej vet serbve bre haaaaaaaaa
ah leht ushqehen do far viqash e lop more
po qysh su vjen marre me e siell kendej shtypin serb se

----------


## Brari

Bota Sot

-

Ibar kishte spiunuar arkitektët e pavarësisë së Kosovës 

Mediat maqedonase vazhdojnë të publikojnë dosje të cilat nxjerrin si kodosh edhe pjesëtar dhe themelues të ish- UÇK-së. 

E përditshmja Dvenik në numrin e sotëm zbuloi dosjen e titulluar IBAR e cila bënë fjalë për një funksionar të lartë partiak dhe themelues të Ushtrisë Çlirimtare Kombëtare. 

Gazeta shkruan se Ibar kishte vepruar në Zvicër, në mesin e emigrantëve shqiptarë. Aktivitetet e tij kanë qenë të bashkërenduara me bashkëpunëtorin Daja dhe Strelac, ndërsa ato kanë pasur për qëllim informimin e shërbimeve serbe lidhur me veprimin e aktivistëve për pavarësinë e Kosovës, siç janë Kadri Veseli, Xhavit Haliti, Ramush Haradinaj, Agim Çeku, Jakup Krasniqi, Azem Syla - daja i Hashim Thaçit, Abaz Zerja, Hidajet Hyseni, Ram Buja, Bardhyl Mahmuti, Emrush Xhemaili dhe të tjerë.

E përditshmja Dnevnik, flet edhe për vërtetime për dhënien e pagesës, si kompensim për shërbimet e bëra nga Ibar. Në mesin e shumë detajeve, gazeta shkruan se bashkëpunëtorit Ibar i është dhënë dokument udhëtimi me emrin Aleksandar Antiç, i lëshuar zyrtarisht nga Ministria e Punëve të Brendshme të Serbisë.

Ibar, thuhet në artikullin e Dnevnik-ut, është i implikuar edhe në vrasjen e vëllezërve Gërvalla dhe Kadri Zekës. 

Gjithashtu, në artikull thuhet se ekzistojnë fotografime të ndërtesës ku kanë jetuar dhe vepruar këta veprimtarë të shquar, të bëra nga ana e Ibar,

Sipas gazetës, Ibar është funksionar i lartë i Bashkimit Demokratik për Integrim (BDI) dhe deputet aktual në Parlamentin e Maqedonisë. Kjo dosje do të verifikohet nga Komisioni për Lustrim. Ende nuk dihet nëse këto dosje janë të vërteta apo kanë për qëllim të etiketojnë pjesëtarë të Ushtrisë Çlirimtare Kombëtare. /INA


bota sot

.

----------


## fazli.n

mos u befasoni. eshte e ditur se edhe amerikanet edhe pse e done shume ameriken e tyre per qelime te ndryshme, materiale apo politike, edhe sot e kesaj dite i shesin informata armikut..rusis. pse nuk ka ne mesin e shqiptarve te atill qe per nji grushte para te bejne pune te tilla te ndyra. ky si duket eshte fillimi, ngase besoj ata qe e kane filluar do te vazhdojn. normalisht te bene ta pyesesh veten si u be qe aqe shume patriota si ne perendim po ashtu ne kosove rane ne rethana ende te pandricuara. ndoshta armiqt do te na i hapin syte e ti shofim tradhetaret ne mesin tone. po pse tani.?tani me se shumti u konvenon atyre ngase si ne shqiperi ashtu edhe ne kosove hetohen levizje pozitive dhe inegruese te cilat armiqt tane nuk i shofin me sy te mire. neve nuk na mbetet tjeter pos te kuprtoj kush ishin ata dhe sa na kane bere deme... pastaj drejtesia lete merret me ta.

----------


## chino

Mendimi im ne kete teme eshet i njejte si i Derjansit. 
Te mos perseriten fjalet.

----------

